# sex with the lights off



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Women is sex with the lights off more the routine or the exception for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

If the lights are off, there are always candles, but we also have a lot of daytime sex in the sunlight. I will say this -- I am older than your average chicken, so that makes a difference. It was difficult for me when I was in my 20s, all those body issues and all that shyness.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Lights off when at night... daytime, it's sunny out, so that makes no difference. Occasionally, I suggest leaving the lights on, but it's more a focus thing when we have the lights off. I can still see his face and everything, but i can't see the "clutter" in the room lol. So, if the lights are off, it's so I can focus on him and not the bedroom


----------



## Abbey.C (May 9, 2012)

Giving the lighting much thought is probably the exception.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

its never dark. we have daytime activitys, but at nite, the tv is always on. we have had a tv for 16/17 years now.

the only light i hate is the over head..after 2/3 am, i just want it off. husband likes the overhead or the floor lamp on when he filming, other than that....

its never dark. nicktoons is sooo bright, boomerang is bright, science channel is darker, cartoon network [adultswim], depends on the show.

and now we have LED color changing lights, so we just pick whatever color we feel at the time.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It's always light here. Not ever is it dark during these times. I'm usually sleeping early once the sun goes down since I rarely sleep and wake up at 3-4am for the day. We also have the tv on drowning out the noise.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

9/10 times we are so into it the light factor honestly doesnt come into play. I dont care either way. :smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the daylight and lights. I like to see everything. It makes the experience more fulfilling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The overhead and reading lights are usually off but it's often daytime or there's a hall light or something on. Before all the kids left home it was pretty much always in the dark and quiet. Having an empty nest is nice


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I like low light - overhead light is a bit too 'Nuremberg Trials' for me
but happy with daylight too 
sometimes total darkness is good from a sensory point of view

and I can't see without my glasses or contacts anyway so it doesn't really matter either way


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

Lights on, lights off, sunlight, candlelight... It's all good. About the only thing I really don't like is the overhead light on if I'm lying on my back (hubby doesn't like it either), it is too bright and I like my eyes open. :smthumbup:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

HappyWife40 said:


> Lights on, lights off, sunlight, candlelight... It's all good. About the only thing I really don't like is the overhead light on if I'm lying on my back (hubby doesn't like it either), it is too bright and I like my eyes open. :smthumbup:


My wife is the same way... any lights that might shine directly into her eyes are off. The rest she's happy either way.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like black lights... so you can see her eyes and teeth glow.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I like black lights... so you can see her eyes and teeth glow.


and your cum as it drips down her face


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> and your cum as it drips down her face


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I prefer lights. Like others, I'm beyond worrying about body image. c-section scars, stretch marks, they make me proud.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i can go with the lights off, but then i need me a miners hat. or a flashlight. like to see what im getting into when im down there.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

Little tea lites (candles) all around the room is nice. Still wanting to try the red lite bulb, and black lights sound cool!


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

We have a dimmer on the overhead light so I usually just turn it down a bit.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Mmmm sex in front of an open fire in winter :cat:


----------



## KissKiss (May 14, 2012)

Lights on, always. 
There is no point being shy about your body when you are making love with someone who has promised to spend the rest of their life with you. 
Nobody is perfect, we all have out flaws, but clearly if they're having sex with you they obviously find you highly attractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably at least half of our sex is morning sex. So half light. 

At night we use the light in our ensuite bathroom...it give a nice soft light. I love candles but I'm a bit paranoid, we've fallen asleep after sex with candles burning. So we use them 'carefully'.

But we definitely like to be able to see each other....


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

We use a red light bulb. Gives everything a nice soft glow


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> We use a red light bulb. Gives everything a nice soft glow


what color does thyatm make pink look like ?


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> what color does thyatm make pink look like ?


I'm too busy to notice.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> I'm too busy to notice.


:rofl:

well thats a good thing then


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> its never dark. we have daytime activitys, but at nite, the tv is always on. we have had a tv for 16/17 years now.
> 
> the only light i hate is the over head..after 2/3 am, i just want it off. husband likes the overhead or the floor lamp on when he filming, other than that....
> 
> ...


Sex with the TV on? REALLY?!? How do you do it? The distraction would drive me nuts!

"Ooh, baby, do it to me! Touch me right--Oh, hey! Conan's on!"


----------



## Hunger (Mar 26, 2012)

Always lights on.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Sex with the TV on? REALLY?!? How do you do it? The distraction would drive me nuts!
> 
> "Ooh, baby, do it to me! Touch me right--Oh, hey! Conan's on!"


ha ha my H used to have the TV on all the time before bed and we'd start and I'd have to get him to roll off to find the remote and turn it down cos it would be putting me off


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> ha ha my H used to have the TV on all the time before bed and we'd start and I'd have to get him to roll off to find the remote and turn it down cos it would be putting me off


I suppose you're right. I remember having a REALLY intense, two-hour make-out session in front of the menu screen of the movie, "Gladiator."


----------



## tiredwife&sahm (Jan 4, 2012)

oh gawd, lights off, I just can not for the life of me have sex with the lights on. I tried, my dh would rather us have the lights on though.He is the " I have to see everything" kind of guy and I just can't do it, I am literally overcome with so much fear.He's putting up with it pretty well though. The only thing that would change this is if he went completely blind unfortunately


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Lights either on full bright so I can see every detail of her luscious body or low light so she doesn't have to look at every morbid detail of my body.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Sex with the TV on? REALLY?!? How do you do it? The distraction would drive me nuts!
> 
> "Ooh, baby, do it to me! Touch me right--Oh, hey! Conan's on!"



Sometimes depends what's on. We usually have boomerang on and it's wacky races or penelope pit stop, and sometimes hooded claw laughfter is distracting...

We just giggle and continue. Sometimes, if it's smurfs or snorks we will change the channel. If its morning or day time, ID channel or the playback of on demand. 

Dosent bother me. ID can be a little alarming when they talk about rape and murder. How it's made is the most distracting and the most ignorable at the same time. 

It's not like the tv is blaring, just in enough that if you were in front of it you can hear it. 

And every body hates Raymond is the worst. Though most network is. Adult swim is probly best. It's bright enough and most shows we have seen to death.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I like lights on, but if my partner refuses I could keep one of those mini maglights strapped around my wrist and whenever I want to spotlight a part on her I could just quietly turn it on and zero down.... kinda like a plumber looking at the piping.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

tiredwife&sahm said:


> oh gawd, lights off, I just can not for the life of me have sex with the lights on. I tried, my dh would rather us have the lights on though.He is the " I have to see everything" kind of guy and I just can't do it, I am literally overcome with so much fear.He's putting up with it pretty well though. The only thing that would change this is if he went completely blind unfortunately


If I didn't know better I might think my wife was posting on here.


----------



## tiredwife&sahm (Jan 4, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Isn't that being a little tough on yourself?


Its not intentional trust me. I really wish I could change it. He tried to force the lights on thing once and it ended with me hysterical. He did not try that ever again, lol. I knew then that I was not going to overcome it. So we make the best of it with the lights off. Told him he was in it for the feeling not the seeing, I think he buys that thought.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry. No he doesn't.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Question: does the clapper work if I smack her azz?


----------

